# transmetteur fm



## kaloop (12 Mars 2008)

bonsoir, 
Je cherche à installler un transmetteur FM pour mon Ipod Classic afin de l'écouter en voiture. Je n'y connais rien et recherche des conseils : a quoi faut-il être vigilant? Contraintes techniques? marques et modèles ayant fait leurs preuves? Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2008)

kaloop a dit:


> bonsoir,
> Je cherche à installler un transmetteur FM pour mon Ipod Classic afin de l'écouter en voiture. Je n'y connais rien et recherche des conseils : a quoi faut-il être vigilant? Contraintes techniques? marques et modèles ayant fait leurs preuves? Merci de vos réponses


 
Bonjour et bienvenue à toi  

ce sujet a été maiiiiiiintes fois traité.... fais une petite recherche sur le forum, tu trouveras ton bonheur.....


----------



## kaloop (15 Mars 2008)

Bonjour Arlequin, 
Merci de ta réponse - la seule que j'ai reçue- 
Je vais suivre ton conseil et chercher dans le forum- J'espère simplement trouver des infos récentes car la plupart des endroits où j'ai déjà cherché proposent des choses datées de plus de 2 ans.....


----------



## gpihen (18 Mars 2008)

kaloop a dit:


> [...] la plupart des endroits où j'ai déjà cherché proposent des choses datées de plus de 2 ans ...


 
Tout à fait d'accord avec toi !
Je veux bien comprendre qu'il y a 2-3 ans y avait pas beauoup de transmetteurs FM sur le marché, mais aujourd'hui, ce n'est plus le cas, y a des milliers de marques qui se battent pour des produits sans avis, ni commentaires, à croire que les utilisateurs ne sont plus aussi communicatifs ?

De plus quand on regarde bien les réponses, ça dévie très rapidement sur l'autoradio avec prise en facade ou à l'arrière de l'autoradio, ou bien le branchement de cable, mais je pense qu'on ferait mieux de rester centré sur le sujet initial !

Pour bien vous faire comprendre mes problèmes pour l'achat d'un transmetteur FM, c'est que j'ai ma voiture perso (avec autoradio CD), confiée gentiment à ma copine pendant la semaine, pendant que je roule dans la voiture de la boite (avec autoradio CD) pour mes déplacements professionnels. Bref, je me vois mal prendre mon tournevis et démonter le cable toutes les semaines, juste pour les week-end ... C'est vrai qu'un transmetteur FM, sur prise allume cigare, ça prend 2 secondes, et peut importe dans quelle voiture !

Ma question est très simple également. Auriez-vous des conseils, voire des liens, vers des forums qui datent de l'année 2007 sur les transmetteurs FM ? Tant qu'on y est si y avait d'autres choix que le griffin iTrip ...

@ bons entendeurs, je vous salue !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Mars 2008)

http://www.igen.fr/fr/labo/5085/


----------



## gpihen (18 Mars 2008)

Ah ça fait plaisir d'avoir des réponses... Merci Arlequin !


J'ai continué mes recherches, voici ce que j'ai trouvé, c'est pas tip top, mais ça permet d'avoir un oeil critique sur ces objets :
http://www.bestofmicro.com/actualite/test/95-1-transmetteur-fm-ipod.html

Sinon les avis sur Macway sont pas mal constructifs !
http://www.macway.com/fr/path/38/accessoires-mp3/174/transmetteur-fm.html

Pas besoin de mettre des mille et des cents pour avoir un produit suffisant pour la voiture, quand on sait que c'est des enceintes en cartons dans ma C3 ...
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/49...teur-mini-jack.html?bloc=opinions&new=0#blocs

Ce dernier à (12,90 euros) semble bien apprécié même dans ton lien Arlequin, que ce soit à la campagne qu'en ville !


----------



## elKBron (18 Mars 2008)

un retour perso : 
grand utilisateur des autoroutes françaises, j'ai utilisés et donc testé plusieurs transmeteurs FM. eh bien j'en suis revenu !
là où il y a le moins de problèmes quand on traverse le pays, c'est de positionner sur 107.9, mais "autoroute FM" et ses copines sont sur 107.7. Et comme il y a régulièrement les antennes eh bien le son s'en trouve fortement perturbé. une cacophonie insupportable quand  on se tape 8 ou9 heures de bagnole.
bref, les transmetteurs FM, suivant la fréquence et l'environnement d'utilisation peut ne pas etre une bonne alternative... au cd


----------



## gpihen (18 Mars 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> [...] c'est de positionner sur 107.9, mais "autoroute FM" et ses copines sont sur 107.7. Et comme il y a régulièrement les antennes eh bien le son s'en trouve fortement perturbé. [...]


 
Justement, je me posais la question sur la non-possibilité de modifier la fréquence de diffusion. Ce n'est certainement pas les vendeurs qui te diront ce genre d'expérience ...
En tout cas, merci pour ton info précise !


----------



## elKBron (18 Mars 2008)

ben tu peux changer la fréquence... Mais la changer en conduisant, sur l'ipod et sur l'autoradio, je considère que c'est de l'inconscience, et de la mise en danger de tous les usagers de la route


----------



## gpihen (18 Mars 2008)

Je comprends bien, mais regarde simplement ceux qui écrivent des textos, qui regardent leur GPS, leurs cartes routières, qui mangent leur sandwich, même ceux qui éternuent ne regardent pas forcément la route droit devant eux ...

C'est peu compliqué mais pour ceux qui veulent un truc qui à l'air de tenir la route (sans jeu de mot), ça peut être une bonne alternative :
http://www.dension.com/main.htm

On trouve des modèles tout simple, jusqu'au module bluetooth, en passant par la vidéo ... C'est peut-être pas vraiment ce que je cherche, mais ça peut peut-être aider quelqu'un ?

Si vraiment j'avais trop d'argent sur mon compte bancaire, et si je voulais un transmetteur FM, avec module bluetooth (pour mon téléphone), je prendrai peut-être le venturi :
http://www.myventuri.com/home.aspxhttp://www.myventuri.com/home.aspx

(j'vais peut-être me laisser tenter ?)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Mars 2008)

gpihen a dit:


> Ah ça fait plaisir d'avoir des réponses... Merci Arlequin !
> 
> 
> J'ai continué mes recherches, voici ce que j'ai trouvé, c'est pas tip top, mais ça permet d'avoir un oeil critique sur ces objets :
> ...



Concernant les "avis consommateurs" , quelque soit le site, je pense qu'il faut s'en méfier...
Concernant ce produit (transmetteur fixstream), j'en ai acheté 1 il y a quelques mois que j'ai retourné après quelques jours d'utilisation (ou plutôt de tentative !) tellement le son était mauvais (essayé sur 3 véhicules différents ville/route/autoroute très grande zone géographique !), le 2ém transmetteur que j'ai reçu (échange du premier donc) coule une paisible retraite très anticipée au fond de ma boite à gants, le son étant encore plus mauvais que pour le premier... bref, ç'est pas cher et t'en a pour ton argent...


----------



## gpihen (25 Mars 2008)

Bon ça y est, je me suis laissé tenté, j'ai acheté un iTrip ! Déjà que le la version normale fonctionnait pas trop mal, je me suis dit que le nouveau serait peut-être un poil mieux ...


​Bien évidemment, je ne l'ai pas payé ce prix là, mais bon, j'attends ma commande des States maintenant.

Vous trouverez peut-être l'iTrip qui vous correspond sur leur site officiel :
http://www.griffintechnology.com/products


----------



## gpihen (29 Avril 2008)

Ah y est j'ai reçu mon iPod la semaine dernière.

Après 3 jours d'utilisation et environ 750 Kms d'autoroute de Lille vers la côte. J'ai pu faire le test dans 3 voitures différentes. Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire "c'est le pied"   !

Suffit de faire un scan, 1 fois, globalement c'est le 88.3 qui ressort sur Lille et le 93.3 sur Boulogne-sur-Mer. J'ai sauvegarder ces 2 fréquences, juste au cas ou. C'est franchement enfantin. Juste sur un très vieil autoradio avec les boutons à tourner où c'était plus difficile pour trouver la fréquence, mais sinon avec les afficheurs digitaux, c'est les doigts dans le nez ...

Si vraiment la fréquence choisie est grésillarde, suffit de cliquer sur le + ou le - pour jongler de +/- 0.2 (intervalle un peu minimaliste, mais seul point négatif, encore que   c'est vraiment pour trouver un point à critiquer), pour se trouver sur une plage libre.

Je retourne sur Panam en fin du mois, je vous dirai ce que ça vaut sur l'A1 et à proximité de Paris.


----------



## lifenight (29 Avril 2008)

J'ai un transmetteur fm que j'ai acheté pour mon iPhone, perso j'ai vite déchanté, c'est sympa au début mais après on se rend compte que c'est assez contraignant, le son grésille, on doit trouver une nouvelle fréquence à chaque ville ...

Rien de tel que de brancher son ipod/iphone via la prise auxilliaire de son autoradio, le son est parfait et ça coûte que dalle


----------



## gpihen (2 Mai 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> ... j'ai vite déchanté, c'est sympa au début mais après on se rend compte que c'est assez contraignant, le son grésille, on doit trouver une nouvelle fréquence à chaque ville ...


 
C'est là où il faut faire attention ! Y a certaines marques, voire certains modèles à éviter, mais sans le retour d'expérience on ne peut pas le deviner à l'achat. Pourrais-tu juste nous renseigner sur la marque, le modèle de ton transmetteur ainsi que ton secteur ? Merci d'avance pour les autres ...  




lifenight a dit:


> ...Rien de tel que de brancher son ipod/iphone via la prise auxilliaire de son autoradio, le son est parfait et ça coûte que dalle ...


 
Je suis tout à fait d'accord, ça te revient à moins de 5 (maxi). Mais dans mon cas, où je n'ai pas cette connectique dans ma voiture perso, ni dans ma bagnole du boulot, que je pars régulièrement en formation sur Paris (=covoiturage) c'était le seul produit correspondant à mon besoin, sans outillage, pratique et disponible systématiquement (prise allume-cigare et autoradio FM).

J'ai peut-être du bol mais jusqu'à présent les grésillements j'ai toujours réussi à les éviter. Merci le SMARTSCAN !


----------



## dadoo113 (2 Mai 2008)

la prochaine fois je vous conseillle plutot d'acheter un autoradio alpine avec prise ipod : vous pouvez brancher l'ipod dessus, et controler l'ipod depuis l'autoradio ou depuis l'ipod !
et pfffiiiouuuu oubliés les interférences, tout passe par un cable


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> la prochaine fois je vous conseillle plutot d'acheter un autoradio alpine avec prise ipod : vous pouvez brancher l'ipod dessus, et controler l'ipod depuis l'autoradio ou depuis l'ipod !
> et pfffiiiouuuu oubliés les interférences, tout passe par un cable


 

Et pour ceux qui ne veulent pas se payer un autoradio Alpine, je suggère de se mettre les écouteurs de l'iPOD dans les oreilles et de chanter pour les autres passagers de la voiture.

Normalement au bout de quelques centaines de kilomètres, il y en a un qui se dévoue pour acheter un autoradio Alpine à la station service suivante.


----------



## gpihen (26 Mai 2008)

Je comprend très bien cette possibilité, même que y a d'autres marques d'autoradio qui permettent d'installer un module intermédiaire pour accepter un iPod (par exemple adaptateur iPod pour autoradio JVC).

Dans mon cas, c'était pour choisir un véritable transmetteur FM, pour pouvoir écouter mes chansons dans ma voiture du boulot, voire les bagnoles des autres quand on fait du co-voiturage...


----------

